# 722 compatible with ARCHOS AV700E POCKETDISH?



## mr_speeed (Mar 17, 2005)

Gang,

I have done some searching but could not find anything definative. Is the old ARCHOS AV700E POCKETDISH compatible via the USB link with my 722?

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, and regular AV700 should too if it have special file in SYSTEM folder with unique key.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Mine works fine.


----------



## mr_speeed (Mar 17, 2005)

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Yes, and regular AV700 should too if it have special file in SYSTEM folder with unique key.


I thought the new "special file... with unique key" worked only with the Generation 5 players from Archos. The AV700 can record real time from 722 but will not work with USB. AV 700E Pocket dish will work as mentioned.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you still have access to both models - try to copy \system folder from av700e to av700.
For sure AV700 did work before encryption has been turned on.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

P Smith said:


> If you still have access to both models - try to copy \system folder from av700e to av700.
> For sure AV700 did work before encryption has been turned on.


I have not tried that. It is interesting to know.


----------

